# local hotel



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

yikes i wouldnt feel comfortable with that
who knows what else you'll find


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

howabout said:


> This is what a saw in the first three feet of walking my pipe run. I feel bad but the man said it ain't his problem.


You are now aware of the problems... Did you offer a written description of the problems to the owner?

Pete


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

I had to show the engineer after he basically said they ain't paying to fix it I left it alone. I hate to walk away but its out of my hands.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

it's always hard to decide on saying something or not.....~CS~


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hotels have the worst wiring. Second only to bars.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You will find that most repairs and installs are done by long term guest handymen. that's nothing unusual to me since I do work for one too. The only change has been the Health department and town has been breaking their balls in an attempt to run them out so they are cleaning up their act and violations.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like the site of the future fire.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Looks like the site of the future fire.


It's shocking to me that almost every motel fire is blamed on a guest falling asleep with a lit cigarette. From the last time I rewired a room , a certain guest doing all the carpentry work admitted it wasn't a cigarette that started the fire, it was a mini torch accident.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> You are now aware of the problems... Did you offer a written description of the problems to the owner?
> 
> Pete



After a brief inspection of a recently vacated warehouse space, I tried to make the property manager aware of some safety hazards. He stuck his fingers in his ears and "la la la la la la la" until I stopped talking. Just like a little kid. :jester: He said if he doesn't know about it he doesn't have to fix it.  I gave him my written recommendations which he promptly stashed in his binder. I'm sure it got thrown away as soon as he got back to the office. I learned from this and now I always email my recommendations in order to document them for my records.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In the case of an A** like that, code enforcement would get a copy too.


----------

